# Workshops auf der RPC 2010



## Eismann2070 (20. Februar 2010)

Moin

So, das Workshopprogramm für die RPC 2010 wächst fröhlich vor sich hin. Da Tage und Uhrzeiten noch ohne Gewähr wären, hier einfach mal eine thematisch sortierte Übersicht:

Computerspiele:
Schattenwurfalgorithmen in 3D-Engines
Terrainalgorithmen in 3D-Engines
Softwarepatente - Freund oder Feind?
Mobile RPG

P&P-Rollenspiele:
DSA Myranor 2010
DSA 2010 – die aktuellen Projekte
DSA – Rieslandprojekt
DSA Drakensang – Verknüpfung von Tisch- und Computerrollenspiel
Wie veröffentlich man ein Rollenspiel?
Cthulhu - den Horror meistern
Offizieller Shadowrun-Workshop - Matrix 101
Offizielle Shadowrun-Fragestunde – „SR4 – Wie geht es weiter?“ 
Offizieller Shadowrun-Workshop – Brennpunkt Berlin und Rhein-Ruhr-Megaplex
Offizieller Shadowrun-Workshop – Die Allianz deutscher Länder 
DSA Uthuria – Aufbruch in eine neue Welt

Rund um Tolkien:
Mittelerde auf die Ohren - Hörspiele und Hörbücher DE/UK/USA
Drogen und drogenähnliche Stoffe im Herr der Ringe
Die Deutsche Tolkien Gesellschaft stellt sich vor
Boromir war ein Weichei
J.R.R. Tolkien - eine Einführung jenseits von Herr der Ringe & Hobbit
Tolkien und die Naturwissenschaften / Science-Fiction

Verschiedenes:
Illustrationsworkshop (Rieslandprojekt)
Einfach Filme machen - Warum Kreativität wichtiger ist als ein Budget
Wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann?! - Warum das neue Jahrzehnt eine neue Dimension der Selbstveröffentlichung bieten wird

Aktuell werden noch eine Reihe Workshops zu den Themen LARP, SF und Computerspiele erwartet. Sollte also wieder einmal für jeden was dabei sein.


Ciao,

 Eismann


----------



## Eismann2070 (15. März 2010)

Endlich fertig!

*Samstag *

*Workshop 1 *
12:00-13:00 Studiengang Game Design
13:00-14:00 Schattenwurfalgorithmen in 3D-Engines
14:00-15:00 Terrainalgorithmen in 3D-Engines
15:00-16:00 Softwarepatente - Freund oder Feind?
16:00-17:00 Workshop: Game Design
17:00-18:00 RPC-Kino: Astropia

*Workshop 2 *
11:00-12:00 Rollenspiel-Filme
12:00-13:00 DSA Myranor 2010
13:00-14:00 THE INCREDIBLE TERROR FROM OUTER SPACE
14:00-15:00 DSA 2010 &#8211; die aktuellen Projekte
15:00-16:00 DSA &#8211; Rieslandprojekt
16:00-17:00 DSA Drakensang &#8211; Verknüpfung von Tisch- und Computerrollenspiel
17:00-18:00 Einfach Filme machen - Warum Kreativität wichtiger ist als ein Budget
18:00-19:00 Wie veröffentlicht man ein Rollenspiel?

*Workshop 3 *
11:00-12:00 Mittelerde auf die Ohren - Hörspiele und Hörbücher DE/UK/USA
12:00-13:00 Überleben in der Zombie Apokalypse 
13:00-14:00 Illustrationsworkshop: Charakterdesign
14:00-15:00 Offizieller Shadowrun-Workshop - Matrix 101
15:00-16:00 Die Deutsche Tolkien Gesellschaft stellt sich vor
16:00-17:00 Offizielle Shadowrun-Fragestunde &#8211; &#8222;SR4 &#8211; Wie geht es weiter?&#8220; 
17:00-18:00 Drogen und drogenähnliche Stoffe im Herr der Ringe


*Sonntag* 

*Workshop 1 *
11:00-12:00 Star Trek LARP
12:00-13:00 Überleben in der Zombie Apokalypse 
13:00-14:00 LARP mit Kindern - Das Waldritter Konzept
14:00-15:00 Der Anfang vom Ende &#8211; Der Einstieg ins Endzeit-Liverollenspiel
15:00-16:00 Was ist LARP - Einsteigertips fürs Liverollenspiel &#8211; Teil 1
16:00-17:00 Was ist LARP - Einsteigertips fürs Liverollenspiel &#8211; Teil 2

*Workshop 2 *
11:00-12:00 Cthulhu - den Horror meistern
12:00-13:00 Die unbekannten (Film)welten von H.P. Lovecraft
13:00-14:00 RPC-Kino: Xoro - the Eifelarean
14:00-15:00 Die besten Star Wars Fanfilme
15:00-16:00 Illustrationsworkshop: Drachen zeichnen
16:00-17:00 RPC-Kino: Brave Story

*Workshop 3 *
11:00-12:00 Offizieller Shadowrun-Workshop &#8211; Brennpunkt Berlin und Rhein-Ruhr-Megaplex
12:00-13:00 Offizieller Shadowrun-Workshop &#8211; Die Allianz deutscher Länder 
13:00-14:00 Boromir war ein Weichei
14:00-15:00 DSA Uthuria &#8211; Aufbruch in eine neue Welt
15:00-16:00 J.R.R. Tolkien - eine Einführung jenseits von Herr der Ringe & Hobbit
16:00-17:00 Tolkien und die Naturwissenschaften / Science-Fiction
17:00-18:00 Wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann?! - Warum das neue Jahrzehnt eine neue
Dimension der Selbstveröffentlichung bieten wird


----------



## Sunay´swrathbringer (9. April 2010)

12:00-13:00 Studiengang Game Design, als hätte ich auf der uni nicht genug davon xP




12:00-13:00 Überleben in der Zombie Apokalypse wird bestimmt sehr witzig^^




15:00-16:00 Was ist LARP - Einsteigertips fürs Liverollenspiel – Teil 1
16:00-17:00 Was ist LARP - Einsteigertips fürs Liverollenspiel – Teil 2 da wird man mich bestimmt auch antreffen^^




da freud man sich doch auf die rpc. man sieht sich bestimmt eismann oder??


----------



## Eismann2070 (10. April 2010)

Das ist durchaus möglich, auch wenn ich da ziemlich beschäftigt sein werde.


----------

